# Art for sale?



## BarelySway (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi, i'm a keen artist and gallery collector and was wondering, does anyone have any art for sale? preferably sketch books. I also love graphic art! So if anyone does graphic communication and has a sketchbook they want to sell, contact me  b[email protected]

I do this because I like to collect art from underground and self representing artists, the gallery I work for is http://www.strangecargo.org.uk and the artwork will be put in there 

So, if anyone has any graphic art or art sketchbooks that they would like to sell, just say 

only originals please.


----------

